# My first Kribensis Cichlids ;o)



## ROSIE FISH (Mar 14, 2012)

I recently purchased a male and three female Kribensis Cichlids ( Pelvicachromis pulcher ). I love them, they are beautiful, fascinating fish. I have them in my 65 gallon community tank. They have acclimated nicely. The male and one female have already paired off and picked an ornament as a cave to spawn. I've been reading up on them and found plenty of useful information. I will take some videos as time goes on and share in the near future with updates. 
Thanks.

*w3

Update 10/23/12
My first video of them spawning ( No fry yet) approx. 3-5 days into the process..

Kribensis Cichlids Spawning - YouTube


----------

